# Incredible Video!



## Heartlander (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen this video yet?
Amazing, but quite possibly kind of stupid......
:lol:

*Website Deleted - No Spam Please*


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It is cool but it's been posted here before.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27607

Welcome to NoDakOutdoors, btw!


----------

